# Priory Street Hospital, Carmarthen



## Infraredd (Apr 22, 2014)

This place is well trashed with bendy floors and accumulations of decay everywhere, I always wondered what it looked like inside when I lived in Wales - finally found out!
Comprehensive history here http://derelictmisc.org.uk/infirmary.html
You can see how far it has gone since 2011
Pictures


Car 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Car 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Inside


Car 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr

A few bits remain


Car 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Mostly like this


Car 5 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Remains of a squat?


Car 7 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Radiator covers


Car 8 by Infraredd, on Flickr

What's left of the stairs. Given the saggy floor at ground level didn't fancy this.


Carmarthen Hospital (what's left of it) by Infraredd, on Flickr

More bad flooring


Car 10 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Poor graffiti


Car 11 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Down stairs


Car 13 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Car 14 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Electrics


Car 15 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Lift


Car 16 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Last Patient


Car 17 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Cellar


Car 18 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Boiler room


Car 21 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Back upstairs


Car 20 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Skylight


Car 22 by Infraredd, on Flickr

By now I was getting used to the Place and thought myself brave enough to try the stairs....
****! got it right first time


Car 23 by Infraredd, on Flickr

And out


Car 24 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2014)

Great collection of images,thanks for showing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 22, 2014)

Them pics are mental.love,love it.cheers


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 22, 2014)

Always love your your reports and photos


----------

